# I left raw cheese in the hot car...is it safe to eat?



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

I left a package of raw cheese in the hot car for over an hour. It's barely cool...almost room temp now....can't believe I did that







:

Is it safe to eat?


----------



## saratc (May 13, 2006)

I know yogurt is supposed to be fine, so I would say raw cheese should be fine since it's a cultured product as well. The only thing the hot car probably did is reduce it's shelf life a bit, but I wouldn't worry about eating it if you're going to eat it soon. If you're *really* worried about it, you can cook with it. Kind of kills the purpose of raw cheese, so if it were me, I would opt not to worry about it and eat it as is.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

IMO I'd eat it.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Great...thank you for the replies.


----------

